# Trenton watch co



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

serial 358404
















Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Good looking watch despite the damage to the face. Is that an exhibition back or is it missing its back plate?

Serial Number suggests made between 1891 -1900. Some info on the comapny here: http://www.pocketwatchrepair.com/histories/trenton.php

More here: https://pocketwatchdatabase.com/guide/company/trenton-watch-co/history

Looks like yours could be an 18s, 11 or 15j.


----------

